# Plants to use with tarantulas



## Dyn (Oct 27, 2009)

Does anyone happen to have a list of nice low light plants I can use in a tank for a tarantula. I'm thinking of getting some nice setups going for when some of my pokies get bigger and fake plants just arent doing it for me.

Also what light would you use for them. I tried putting some in the tank with my centipede but they all just eventually ended up dying.


----------



## Hobo (Oct 27, 2009)

I've heard good things about Pothos; It's what robc uses in his enclosures.


----------



## flamesbane (Oct 27, 2009)

Some people use bromeliads, you can get these from http://blackjungle.com, I have never used them myself, but have read some good things about them.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Oct 27, 2009)

I generally stick with Pathos. Looks better in a tank when you have a cool hide and they basically grow anywhere given a little bit of water.


----------



## Danny (Oct 27, 2009)

cant go wrong with pathos. also i have some english ivy and african violets in mine and they are thriving.


----------



## curiousme (Oct 27, 2009)

This is a question often asked. 

i ran a quick search, because i remembered posting in one that contained good advice lately.  Here is the thread.

Using the advanced search and searching the thread titles, can yield good results easily in most cases.  i definitely suggest you buddy up to the search engine and make it your pal!


----------



## curiousme (Oct 27, 2009)

It is also Pothos, not pathos.  (pathos is something completely different and not a plant. )


----------



## Dyn (Oct 28, 2009)

I've read some of these other threads and they didnt answer what I really think is the main question. 

What kind of light do you use to grow plants in a terrarium? 

I have tried getting plants in an aquarium and I dont think I have the right kind of light to do so.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Oct 28, 2009)

Correction.... Aureum Jade Pothos lol..


----------



## jayefbe (Oct 28, 2009)

flamesbane said:


> Some people use bromeliads, you can get these from http://blackjungle.com, I have never used them myself, but have read some good things about them.


Bromeliads are awesome for something like a dart frog tank, but definitely wouldn't work in a T tank.  They require high amounts of lights to grow well, and I'm sure we all know how uncomfortable that would make our tarantulas.  Unfortunately, very few plants can handle the low light levels of a tarantula tank, which is why pothos are so popular.  I've also found that aluminum pilea (Pilea cadierei) will grow very well under low light conditions, but I have not tried it in any tarantula tanks.


----------



## Bill S (Oct 28, 2009)

Kris-wIth-a-K said:


> Correction.... Aureum Jade Pothos lol..


Just for clarification - _Pothos_ is a genus.  There are many different species and cultivars, and Aureum Jade would be a cultivar. (Although  "sp _aureum_"- has been redescribed as in the genus _Epipremnum_.)


----------



## Dyn (Oct 29, 2009)

These are good suggestions most likely going to get some pothos


but what kind of light do I need? does regular light from a room work? or would i need to get some sort of plant florescent? if so whats a good brand?


----------



## Danny (Oct 29, 2009)

i have the tank infront of a window. so far that seems to be enough.


----------



## flamesbane (Oct 29, 2009)

jayefbe said:


> Bromeliads are awesome for something like a dart frog tank, but definitely wouldn't work in a T tank.  They require high amounts of lights to grow well, and I'm sure we all know how uncomfortable that would make our tarantulas.  Unfortunately, very few plants can handle the low light levels of a tarantula tank, which is why pothos are so popular.  I've also found that aluminum pilea (Pilea cadierei) will grow very well under low light conditions, but I have not tried it in any tarantula tanks.


Tarantulas do fine in regular sunlight, with plenty of hides and shade lights can be used fine. All plants need some light to stimulate growth, I was merely making a suggestion. I have read several posts mentioning using these plants here on AB. Danny, putting the cage in front of a window is not a good thing.


----------



## jayefbe (Oct 29, 2009)

flamesbane said:


> Tarantulas do fine in regular sunlight, with plenty of hides and shade lights can be used fine. All plants need some light to stimulate growth, I was merely making a suggestion. I have read several posts mentioning using these plants here on AB. Danny, putting the cage in front of a window is not a good thing.


I've kept broms in vivs before, and they need more than just ambient sunlight or light already in the room.  For them to grow well, they need something like a compact flourescent overhead. You then run into an issue with providing enough light for the plants and maintaining an environment that keeps a tarantula both comfortable and likely to leave their hides.  I'm sure it can be done, but I don't think it's ideal either for the plants or the tarantula.


----------



## flamesbane (Oct 29, 2009)

jayefbe said:


> I've kept broms in vivs before, and they need more than just ambient sunlight or light already in the room.  For them to grow well, they need something like a compact flourescent overhead. You then run into an issue with providing enough light for the plants and maintaining an environment that keeps a tarantula both comfortable and likely to leave their hides.  I'm sure it can be done, but I don't think it's ideal either for the plants or the tarantula.


Right, I never said it was the best or most ideal solution, but for T's that already only come out at night or for OB I think one could make it work. You are correct in stating it is not the best solution though.


----------



## Danny (Oct 29, 2009)

flamesbane said:


> Tarantulas do fine in regular sunlight, with plenty of hides and shade lights can be used fine. All plants need some light to stimulate growth, I was merely making a suggestion. I have read several posts mentioning using these plants here on AB. Danny, putting the cage in front of a window is not a good thing.


is it bad for the scorp?


----------



## Exo (Oct 29, 2009)

jayefbe said:


> I've kept broms in vivs before, and they need more than just ambient sunlight or light already in the room.  For them to grow well, they need something like a compact flourescent overhead. You then run into an issue with providing enough light for the plants and maintaining an environment that keeps a tarantula both comfortable and likely to leave their hides.  I'm sure it can be done, but I don't think it's ideal either for the plants or the tarantula.


I have a flourecent light on my A.genic setup and she actually comes out and basks in it.


----------



## jayefbe (Oct 29, 2009)

Danny said:


> is it bad for the scorp?


If an enclosure is getting a good amount of sunlight it can overheat to dangerous levels.  It's always a good idea to keep enclosed containers for any animal away from the sun.



Exo said:


> I have a flourecent light on my A.genic setup and she actually comes out and basks in it.


Yeah, some terrestrials will sit out in the open regardless of what is going on.  I was thinking more along the lines of pokies and other arboreals that are pretty light sensitive.  

I believe peperomias may be another decent tank plant.  They require little water, and will still thrive under low light conditions.

Also, when I said that broms aren't ideal for a T enclosure, it wasn't meant to discourage anyone from trying them.  They just need additional lighting and other care, unlike a pothos plant which you can just thrown into almost any enclosure and it will do well.  (I'd also be willing to bet that aluminum pilea will work just as well, I have an old dart frog enclosure that has been sitting in the garage for 4 years now, and the stuff has taken over and is still thriving.)  If someone was willing to find a nice balance between watering and light in which both the plants and T's woud be comfortable it'd probably be a very rewarding experience.  Especially for something like an Avicularia which web up in epiphytic broms in the wild.


----------



## ArachnoYak (Oct 29, 2009)

Bill S said:


> Just for clarification - _Pothos_ is a genus.  There are many different species and cultivars, and Aureum Jade would be a cultivar. (Although  "sp _aureum_"- has been redescribed as in the genus _Epipremnum_.)



Good one Bill.  Let's not forget the genus Scindapsis which is sometimes erroneously mislabeled as epipremnum but is generally accepted as a "pothos".


----------



## Royal_T's (Oct 29, 2009)

I use Sansevieria trifasciata aka mother in law's tongue or snakes tongue plant...  they are small plants and require very little light to grow.  They offer great hides for the tarantulas.  I have a few that are approximately 8 inches tall.  My adult a. avic loves hers.  Pothos vines are great to use as well.


----------



## curiousme (Oct 29, 2009)

jayefbe said:


> *Bromeliads are awesome for something like a dart frog tank, but definitely wouldn't work in a T tank*.  They require high amounts of lights to grow well, and I'm sure we all know how uncomfortable that would make our tarantulas.  Unfortunately, very few plants can handle the low light levels of a tarantula tank, which is why pothos are so popular.  I've also found that aluminum pilea (Pilea cadierei) will grow very well under low light conditions, but I have not tried it in any tarantula tanks.


This is an incorrect statement.  We have a bromeliad in our A. _metallica_ tank with compact flourescents on it and it does just fine.  ***edited to add*** i missed your clarification post, but you are right that it _is_ possible.

As long as the T has somewhere to be in the shade and/ or a place to hide, it is fine.  All of our adult tanks are planted/ naturalistic enclosures and that means they all have lights on them for the plants.  


i will also say that putting an enclosure in a window where it gets direct sunlight is a very bad idea.  This can create a greenhouse effect and actually cook your T if the sun causes the air inside the enclosure to heat up too much.


*
To the OP*: We use flourescent lights for our plants.  Using incandescent can warp plexi/ plastic, create hot spots, crack glass and heat the enclosure too much.  We are also fish people, so we have light hoods from old tanks that we use as fixtures.  You can also buy adjustable clip lamps from Walmart that work as well.  

Since the title of the thread is '_plants_ to use with tarantulas' i directed you to the answer for that.


----------



## JimM (Oct 29, 2009)

Avics in particular do well in bromeliads.
In fact, if your room is of appropriate temp and humidity, you can keep them out in the open in bromeliads. It's been done.


----------



## ArachnoYak (Oct 29, 2009)

JimM said:


> Avics in particular do well in bromeliads.
> In fact, if your room is of appropriate temp and humidity, you can keep them out in the open in bromeliads. It's been done.


Next time I have batch of avic slings I'll try that.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## Dyn (Oct 29, 2009)

" To the OP: We use flourescent lights for our plants. Using incandescent can warp plexi/ plastic, create hot spots, crack glass and heat the enclosure too much. We are also fish people, so we have light hoods from old tanks that we use as fixtures. You can also buy adjustable clip lamps from Walmart that work as well.

Since the title of the thread is 'plants to use with tarantulas' i directed you to the answer for that. "


Just regular shop florescent lights or are there some special ones for plants like there are for reptiles and such?


Yea I've read some of the plant threads but they never really talk about total care for them and I was mainly wondering about lights.


----------



## Danny (Oct 29, 2009)

jayefbe said:


> If an enclosure is getting a good amount of sunlight it can overheat to dangerous levels.  It's always a good idea to keep enclosed containers for any animal away from the sun.


just to clarify. due to the lcation of the window, it gets 0 hours of sunlight a day. it just gets a full day of filtered natural light.


----------



## codykrr (Oct 29, 2009)

there are literally hundreds of awsome plants that can grow in almost no light.  bromilaids work well but as mentioned need a little more lite than others and generally do better for humid loving species.

my suggestions would depens on species being kept.

ferns, mosses, pothos, bromilaids, ivy's, some trees like ficus, and fig.  orchids(though they are harder to grow) many types of "air plant"  

like i said, it depends on species.   

for avics, i like bromilaids and pothos, for pokies only pothos. desert species i use diffrent species of thornless cacti. for big terrestrials who moves alot of dirt i like moss with some ferns. (they seem to anchor better)

just go to blackjungle.com they have all of what you need. even lighting. but if you do decide to use lights make sure you use a timer. this way your T has a nightime period as well s your plants. plants will grow long and string given to much light. as well as stress your T out more. i like 12 hours on, 12 hours off myself.  as for fertilizing use a good dart frog ferilizer. as these are usually non toxic. because frogs can absorb moisture through there skin it has to be safe for them. so its safe to say its ok for your T. just make sure and read up on it first. and good luck


----------



## Jackuul (Oct 30, 2009)

Would a spineless cactus work in an arid tank?


----------



## Exo (Oct 30, 2009)

Jackuul said:


> Would a spineless cactus work in an arid tank?


Yeah, but many cacti have high light requirements.


----------



## JDeRosa (Oct 30, 2009)

Do plants ever invite fruit flies or pests?


----------



## codykrr (Oct 30, 2009)

sometimes watering them with tap water will creat a white chalky layer of calcium around them. but i have never had any pests.  unless your talking moss. which can be loaded down with springtails.


----------



## Jackuul (Oct 30, 2009)

Fungus gants.  I loathe them.


----------

